# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Μετά από διακοπή 7 μηνών χωρίς προσπάθεια.

## altosem

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Τελευταία μέρα του χρόνου γράφτηκα κι εγώ στο φόρουμ για μια ερώτηση που με απασχολεί. Είμαι 50 και πίνω από τα 25 βέβαια όχι καθημερινά. Τα κλασικά όλων των νέων . Τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια 2 ποτηράκια ούζο το μεσημέρι και 1 ποτήρι κρασί το βράδυ ήταν σχεδόν καθημερινά. Μερικές μέρες και λίγο παραπάνω. Λοιπόν αυτή τη δεκαετία είχα συμπτώματα στερητικού και δεν τολμούσα να το σταματήσω απότομα . Έκανα προσπάθειες μείωσης το μετρούσα αλλά κάποιες φορές ξέφευγαν και ξέρετε με 2-3 ποτηράκια συνερχομουν. 
Το Μάιο του 22 μετά από μια βδομάδα με κορωνοιο που δεν ήπια τίποτα -σταγονα- απορούσα κι εγώ ο ίδιος η γυναίκα και τα παιδιά που δεν ήπια τίποτα. Έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα α κι επειδή νευρίασα πάρα πολύ που για ότι συνέβαινε μου έλεγαν το ούζο φταίει το έκοψα μαχαίρι. Πουλί να με Κουτσουλούσε το ούζο φταίει μου έλεγαν όλοι. Τα πήρα πολύ στο κρανίο και το έκοψα μαχαίρι. Εδώ και 7 μήνες σχεδόν 8 δεν έχω πιει σταγόνα αλκοόλ ούτε από σοκολατάκι. Στην αρχή δεν μου λείπει απλώς άλλαξα τις συχνές παρέες και κάθομαι μαζί τους με καφέ και πάρα πολύ περισσότερο με την οικογένεια και συναδέλφους. 
Δεν θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη μαλακια αν πιω ένα ποτηράκι απόψε και ξαναζήσω τη μαλακία του στερητικού; Δεν ήμουν κι Ορέστης Μακρής αλλά κάποιες φορές τον έχω ζήσει. Και το στερητικό δεν θέλω να το ξαναζήσω. Μαλακία δεν θα είναι το 1 ποτηράκι ενώ δεν το λαχταράω τόσο;
Καλό 2023 σε όλους σας!

----------

